# WARNING: DO NOT USE Bit Defender



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

If for any reason you've been reading reviews saying "how great" Bit Defender 2015 or whatever version's you've seen are. DO NOT believe it.... I've been testing this anti-virus for 3 years now and it's very big on false positives. For example it thinks Imgburn, Handbrake and many more very safe free programs (highly trustable) are viruses. It called *HandBrake* a Trojan. Firewall doesn't stay working, Bit Defender will destroy your Internet Explorer Home page to something called About:Blank and it will also disable your automatic updates in windows 8.1 pro.

In my option Bit Defender act's kind of like a virus its self. Blocking KNOWN safe app's. and mucking up windows. Not for me and you probably shouldn't use it either.

Those reviews you see on TopTenReviews and such are paid reviews by Bit Defender. 

If you feel unsafe. I recommend using a free anti virus mixed with comodo firewall and WOT add on. 

Tons of free Anti-Virus software. Panda, Avast, avira, Comodo its self has an anti-virus. You can also think about using Windows Defender with Comodo Firewall. 

Anything is better then what Bit Defender does to Windows its so very difficult because you think you have a virus. But once you stop using Bit Defender the issues go away.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

post the sources for your accusations.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

ImgBurn is actually marked as a virus because of the PUP software they now bundle with it. Most AVs will block ImgBurn because of it.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

IMGBURN BLOCKED



ABOUT:BLANK Registry IE

 

BIT DEFENDER BLOCKS You from changing home page Registry IE



IE About:Blank



BIT DEFENDER TURNS OFF AUTO UPDATE



BIT DEFENDER RANDOMLY Turns off Firewall and Updates.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I am still waiting for a valid sources


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Dev in need said:


> Those reviews you see on TopTenReviews and such are paid reviews by Bit Defender.


Their reviews aren't trustworthy and are bait to buy software/crapware via their affiliate links but I very much doubt any BitDefender sponsorship.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

sobeit said:


> I am still waiting for a valid sources


You can clearly tell bit defender hijacked my IE 11 browser. You can't even change IE 11's home in reg edit but once you uninstall Bit Defender 2015 all the issue's like About:Blank and auto updates randomly turning off go away. I clearly stated "I tested, bit defender for 3 years".. And advising people to steer clear of the BS in which this program brings. Just look at the reviews on amazon.com for this product not very many people gave it good reviews either. If the end user dislikes it why does it get good reviews. Anybody with brain would realize Bit Defender is paying for those good reviews. The best Anti-Virus I've ever paid for would be in this category.

1. Kaspersky
2. Norton
3. Eset Nod32

At least they don't change your Internet Explorer home page forcibly and never allow you to make it what you would like.

In the 3 years I've tested Bit Defender on 3 different computers it always acted the same.

Slow starts ups, made system act sluggish and full of glitches. HiJacked home page without being infected or installing *potentially unwanted software.*

Action Center would go nuts saying anti-virus isn't working, or auto updates where turned off. I really don't need another source its been 3 years and the behavior has never changed.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

These issues have been going on for three years? How would that be possible if Bit Defender releases a new version every year? For example, the newest is 2015.

As I said above, your testing software isn't great as ImgBurn bundles in unwanted software and SHOULD be flagged by an antivirus.

Are you using a Samsung laptop? What makes you think auto updates, IE, and the rest are Bit Defender's fault?

I'm not saying you're wrong or defending Bit Defender, but looking into why you think all these things.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Are you downloading your programs from the official websites or other sources?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Dev in need said:


> You can clearly tell bit defender hijacked my IE 11 browser. You can't even change IE 11's home in reg edit but once you uninstall Bit Defender 2015 all the issue's like About:Blank and auto updates randomly turning off go away. I clearly stated "I tested, bit defender for 3 years".. And advising people to steer clear of the BS in which this program brings. Just look at the reviews on amazon.com for this product not very many people gave it good reviews either. If the end user dislikes it why does it get good reviews. Anybody with brain would realize Bit Defender is paying for those good reviews. The best Anti-Virus I've ever paid for would be in this category.
> 
> 1. Kaspersky
> 2. Norton
> ...


so you are saying because you are having problems that bit defender is at fault and nobody should use it? you are saying because you are having problems that bit defender paid off review sites?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Just to add, Norton and Kaspersky have been known to cause issues with windows and one of Nortons was very similar to what your saying Bitdefender is doing, so each piece of software can be problematic in it's own way, that does not mean it equates to being bad or reviews are paid for, it does mean each person has an opinion and has expressed it, much as you have done here.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

To be quite frank almost all Antivirus programs today are ripoffs because none of them address the real problems we face today which are not virus though they are often referred to as virus and personally I am not convinced anyone needs any of these.

IMHO Webroot comes the closest since it does feature an antispyware program, which really is over the hill called Spysweeper and Nod32 shows a bit of evidence that it blocks more bad websites than any other antivirus utilizing its heuristics but that is really using the products for what it does as afterthoughts because as I said earlier virus today really are a thing of the past.

These companies with their immense system drag and useless protection are actually facing extinction I believe that probably isn't far off as most professionals will tell you that either Malwarebytes Pro or Emsisoft at least protect you from the major incursions if not 100% probably the best available today, so Bit Defender really is no better or worse than any other uselesss product being offered today that I personally believe more interferes with your computers progress rather than offer any real help against today's Malware. But really this is all opinion and the only real facts I can prove are that we haven't seen a real virus in years.

Use of certain free third party products such as WOT, Adblock Plus and the like and programs like Win Patrol that can prevent changes to startup and the registry as well as home page can also be useful in this war.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

As mentioned in Post #12 WinPatrol warns when a Home Page or Search Engine has been changed in IE. Scotty is always on duty.


----------



## CharlieAlgernon (Jul 13, 2015)

sobeit said:


> so you are saying because you are having problems that bit defender is at fault and nobody should use it? you are saying because you are having problems that bit defender paid off review sites?


Someone seriously needs to slap you back down to reality. People can have opinions about software without first meeting whatever you seem to consider a standard of proof. I understood the OP perfectly, agree with him for the most part and even if I didn't he doesn't need my permission to have opinions and express his recommendations.

You'd think after 18,000+ posts, you'd have learned a few things, such as having a basic level of respect for the opinions of other people.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

CharlieAlgernon said:


> Someone seriously needs to slap you back down to reality. People can have opinions about software without first meeting whatever you seem to consider a standard of proof. I understood the OP perfectly, agree with him for the most part and even if I didn't he doesn't need my permission to have opinions and express his recommendations.
> 
> You'd think after 18,000+ posts, you'd have learned a few things, such as having a basic level of respect for the opinions of other people.


Thanks for your opinion Charlie, but that's all it is.
If allegations are made, proof is required to back it up, simple really.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

This whole thread really boils down to opinions and I see no reason the poster has to site sources for opinions and relating his own experiences. On the otherhand when a user says they are reviewing software, I would like to know their qualifications to be reviewing anything more than their sources but this thread is dangerously close to being a confrontative thread all the way through and we need everyone in this thread to chill a bit and watch the personal insinuations here or this will be a candidate for a closed thread soon I am afraid.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Update.

Been awhile now...

I've been testing webroot.

Found a discount fairly cheap, Webroot SecureAnywhere.

It doesn't have a firewall it use's windows firewall, which is could be a concern. Anyways, I don't seem to be having any baffling errors/ issues, as before.

Home page never changes to About:Blank not allowing to set my own page.

Auto updates never got disabled.

Firewall says on.

No blue screen.

It would be vane to say bit defender didn't cause the issue, seeing as - soon, as bit defender is installed Windows begins to fail. In which errors where resolved be using another anti-virus. 

I would recommend using the bit defender uninstall tool:

Uninstall Bitdefender

Remove it completely from you system. 

Bit defender is glitchy, and it caused system instability. It sorta seemed like a beta product. 

From my experience this software is worse than some viruses.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> It doesn't have a firewall it use's windows firewall, which is could be a concern.


The stock Windows Firewall is actually very good and most users are not going to need a third party firewall.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The stock Windows Firewall is actually very good and most users are not going to need a third party firewall.


I was thinking it wasn't too shabby myself. Easily set, said programs to be blocked permanently without any concern. Comodo just says they're the best, no idea whats the truth.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

In my experience, Comodo has more defective products that screw up operating systems worse than most Malware.


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

And in MY opinion, if you really want to screw up a machine, install Norton.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Norton's would be last on my list...:ermm:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I see little difference between Norton, MacAfee or Trend Micro all expensive eye candy that will do nothing for you except sludge up the pc.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Rich-M said:


> In my experience, Comodo has more defective products that screw up operating systems worse than most Malware.


Also a true story. 

I recall using the Comodo anti virus and it sandboxed its self. :hide:


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Rich-M said:


> I see little difference between Norton, MacAfee or Trend Micro all expensive eye candy that will do nothing for you except sludge up the pc.


Question. 

Was webroot worth 40 dollars?

I got the best version on sell for that price, apparently. Seems rather easy to undo false positives. 

:devil: When I'm offline I use cheat tools, to enable god mode. mawhhaha


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Dev in need said:


> Also a true story.
> 
> I recall using the Comodo anti virus and it sandboxed its self. :hide:


That proves its heuristic detection worked perfectly. :rofl:


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm going a little off subject here, but I just would like to say I found out, how to stop screen tearing. I went into the Nvidia Control panel, enabled Triple Buffering. Messed with V-Sync settings. Then used this to force, Triple Buffering and V-Sync. I no longer have lines in my screen while play Ultra Street Fighter 4.

*D3DOverrider*

(LINK)


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Spending $40 on an Antivirus when todays problems are not virus to me is a waste of $40. Try using an Antimalware/Antivirus like Emsisoft AntiMalware or Nod32 Smart Suite.


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

I was big on AVG Free, SpyBot and AdAware for years. Among the first things installed on any new machine. Then they all got overzealous and turned into bloatware.

Now just using stock Windows firewall, MSE and MalwareBytes. No paid services.

But, I'm also careful where I go, sticking with more reliable sites. I try to watch URLs for clues when possible. Avoid all gaming related and Tor type sites. Never click on a shortened URL -- if I can't see the underlying URL, I don't go there.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*MSE* is now called *Windows Defender* and comes pre-installed on *Windows 8, 8.1* and *10* and is all you need for Anti-Virus. *Malwarbytes *is a good addition for Malware removal.


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

^^ So, what's Windows Defender on Win 7? I have both that and Windows Firewall showing in the Control Panel. MSE doesn't show there at all, just on the Start Menu.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Windows Defender on Windows 7 is for removing spyware and is not an anti-virus. They incorporated anti-virus and spyware removal to Defender for Windows 8 and up.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Google Chrome + Adguard AdBlocker

anti-malware

Google Chrome + Wot

Enable the windows firewall.

----------------
Windows 10 Users
----------------
Disable MS spyware

Destroy Windows Spying - Windows spying removal tool

--
I think a big reason people get infected is pop-ups.
--

Another reason people get infected.

1. Pirated software.
2. Porn sites.
3. Download mangers.
4. P2P.
5. Opening fake e-mails.
6. Turning firewall off.
7. Potentially Unwanted Programs included with software setups.


----------

